# AllStar ASR Inshore Series Rods.



## ModernAngler (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello all!

This is a short review of the AllStar ASR series rods.

I have one of these rods and I asked for another for Christmas. First off, its an AllStar rod...so the quality is already there. Aesthetically, the rod is sexy with its blue graphite blank and silver thread accents. The inshore specific rods have three different actions they make all marked on the fight bar. They offer the "Redfish", "Trout", and "Snook" action rods. I own the "Redfish" rod. Its a medium-fast action rod. The "Trout" rod is the one I am hoping Santa will bring me. Its a medium-slow rod if I am not mistaken. The "Snook" rod has a thicker blank and its also slightly longer than my rod which is a 7'.

The castability of these rods are great! I have mine paired up with a Daiwa Coastal Series 3500 spinning reel. I've got everything from Whiting to Redfish on it, and it performs like a champ!

The ASR rods have total touch reel seats, and the spinning rods have a cutaway in the cork where you can place your thumb directly on the blank itself to feel more of the bite, or to detect if you have hit a rock or something.

Overall, consider picking up one of these rods! For a price of $99, it isn't too much of a bruise on the wallet, and well worth the investment! If their out there, this rod will handle it. I sure can't wait to hook up with a massive bull red on one of these rods!

Hope you find this review useful!

Tight Lines!
~Doug


----------

